# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Consumo Domestico >  beber dos vasos de agua antes de comer sirve para perder peso

## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepusoc_4/Tes
Martes, 24/8/2010, 05:27 h
ELPAIS.COMSociedad
Un ensayo clínico muestra que beber dos vasos de agua antes de comer sirve para perder peso
El consumo diario recomendado es de 9 vasos de líquidos en las mujeres y 13 en los hombres

M.R.E. - Madrid - 23/08/2010
El elixir más barato y simple para perder peso es el agua, y funciona, ha comprobado el primer ensayo clínico realizado sobre esta hipótesis, tan extendida como poco demostrada. El agua se debe de tomar antes de las comidas y da igual que sea del grifo o mineral.
Que el agua puede ayudar a perder peso es un argumento utilizado hasta en la publicidad, pero demostrarlo es otro cantar. Por eso se ha hecho un ensayo clínico con todas las garantías, según sus autores, y se ha presentado en el congreso anual de la Sociedad Química Americana , en Boston (EE UU).

"Presentamos los resultados del primer ensayo de intervención controlado y aleatorio que demuestra que un mayor consumo de agua constituye una estrategia efectiva de pérdida de peso", dijo Brenda Davy, directora del estudio. "Anteriormente habíamos visto que las personas de mediana edad y los mayores que bebían dos vasos de agua justo antes de una comida consumían entre 75 y 90 menos calorías durante esa comida. En este último estudio hemos comprobado que, a lo largo de 12 semanas, los que hacían dieta y bebían agua antes de las comidas, tres veces al día, perdieron al menos 2 kilos más que los que no aumentaron su consumo de agua".

Según Davy, "la gente debería de beber más agua y menos bebidas azucaradas, ricas en calorías. Es una forma simple de facilitar el manejo del peso".

El estudio se hizo sobre 48 adultos de entre 55 y 75 años, divididos en dos grupos. Un grupo bebió dos vasos de agua de 230 mililitros antes de las comidas y el otro no. Todos los sujetos se sometieron a una dieta baja en calorías. Durante las 12 semanas siguientes, los bebedores de agua perdieron unos 7 kilos y los no bebedores unos 5 kilos.

*La explicación más simple y más probable de esta diferencia es que el agua hace sentir el estómago más lleno, con lo que disminuye el apetito y se come menos.* Si además se toma agua o refrescos con edulcorantes en vez de bebidas con alto contenido calórico, también se controla mejor el peso.

(Y digo yo:
"lo cual me parece que esto no es recomendable, donde este buen plato que se quite el agua")

Los autores del estudio reconocen que nadie sabe exactamente cual es el consumo diario recomendable de agua. El Instituto de Medicina, un organismo de las Academias Nacionales de Estados Unidos, recomienda a las personas sanas que beban cuando tengan sed. En mujeres, el consumo recomendado es de unos 9 vasos diarios de líquido, incluida agua, mientras que los hombres deben de tomar unos 13 vasos. Y ojo, que es posible intoxicarse con agua, si se toma demasiado.


Menudo estudio, no saben cual es la cantidad de agua recomendable, aconsejan beber cuando se tenga sed (menudos linces)

Tendriais que leer los comenrarios que siguen en El Pais.com al absurdo estudio

----------


## nando

> *La explicación más simple y más probable de esta diferencia es que el agua hace sentir el estómago más lleno*


la verdad andaba preocupado por lo de la crisis y cual es mi sorpresa que descubro que podemos ahorrar unos eurillos si nos empancinamos de agua  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ben-amar

> la verdad andaba preocupado por lo de la crisis y cual es mi sorpresa que descubro que podemos ahorrar unos eurillos si nos empancinamos de agua


No te embales, ahorrador; el precio del agua lo van a poner por las nubes :Big Grin:  :Cool:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> [...]
> *La explicación más simple y más probable de esta diferencia es que el agua hace sentir el estómago más lleno, con lo que disminuye el apetito y se come menos.* [...]


Y yo me pregunto... *no vale "encharcar" el estómago de cerveza???*  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Así también el estómago está lleno... y hombre, no nos engañemos, el agua no es lo mismo que la cerveza  :Cool:

----------


## ben-amar

> Y yo me pregunto... *no vale "encharcar" el estómago de cerveza???* 
> 
> Así también el estómago está lleno... y hombre, no nos engañemos, el agua no es lo mismo que la cerveza


Pues.......la verdad, me imagino que tambien valdria esa opcion.
¡es que estas en todo! :Wink:

----------

